# Free/Nearly Free energy



## Terrco (Oct 17, 2006)

I have some plans to build a fueless heater (rotating heat cylinder) that operates off your existing heater fan. If anyone wants to build this, feel free to email me. I'll forward the plans to you. Looks fairly easiy to build from non-bizarre materials. I haven't built one yet, so we can make this a "family project". THe PDF file is zipped to 1.88 Mb.  
[email protected]


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

How can it produce heat with no fuel?


----------



## Terrco (Oct 17, 2006)

Atomic friction in oil within 2 walls (1 rotating one remaining still). It does not consume any fuel, but it does need a source to rotate, which is the existing fan that would normally blow the heat anyway. Technically, it would use up some energy from the fan motor.


----------



## WisJim (Jan 14, 2004)

Would be cheaper to use the electricity directly to produce heat through a resistance heater. Efficiency would be the same since wasted energy would be wasted as heat.


----------



## gccrook (Nov 21, 2003)

The extra strain this will put on the blower motor to produce any significant amount of heat, will quickly ruin the blower motor unless it is already oversized for the blower.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

I think if you were going to use electricity to generate heat, which is basically what this does, you would be better off buying an inexpensive resistance heater as WisJim states.


----------



## Terrco (Oct 17, 2006)

Direct electrical heaters are highly inefficient. The only electricity this set up takes is enough to spin the inner drum mounted on a vertical axle, which is almost zero. Maybe $15/mo versus whatever your heating bill is each month.

You really need to look at the plans to understand the concept, and I offered to share them with anyone who wants them (original post).


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

put on the asbestos suit terrco and prepare to be flamed, lol.


----------



## Terrco (Oct 17, 2006)

Call me MR FLAME!

I think once they see the plans, they'll understand the concept, with perhaps a better informed opinion - I hope ......


----------



## rambler (Jan 20, 2004)

Terrco said:


> The only electricity this set up takes is enough to spin the inner drum mounted on a vertical axle, which is almost zero. Maybe $15/mo versus whatever your heating bill is each month.



Now, just think about it. You want to create heat by creating friction. As in, a brake pad or the like, that gets real hot to the touch.

That takes some real POWER.

But here you state, it takes almost zero power......

So, if it don't take any power to turn it, then it can't put out any heat either.

Can't have your cake & eat it too.

A heat pump can transfer heat, so it is possible to be more than 100% efficient. Even that has a lot of inefficiencies & there are limits to how much heat can be moved.

Any type of creating heat by making friction, you just can't get more out than what you are putting into it.

If you are putting almost no energy into it, then you will be getting almost zero heat out of it.

Some laws we just can't escape.


What you are describing appears to be a very highly efficient heat transfer system. It does not, however, generate the heat? You still need to supply the heat from some fuel somewhere????

According to an internet search, that's the most I get out of your system.

--->Paul


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Not flaming anybody, but I did study engineering physics and thermodynamics at UT Austin. If this puts out any heat it is the heat of friction and has to have a power source. That power source is the electric motor on the furnace fan. You cannot generate heat without work being done which requires power. All electric heaters have the same efficiency. Sorry, and do appreciate your generosity, but see no point in the invention.


----------



## Terrco (Oct 17, 2006)

You guys act like I'm trying to sell you something.
I'm merely offering some free information about alternative energy. I find it ironic that you form cynical opinions about something you haven't even seen (perhaps a lynch mob?) Sounds like the opinions of the folks who spoke about Mr. Edison and his foolish little light bulb.

If you want to look at some other fueless alternatives click on the Creative Science & Research web address:
http://www.fuellesspower.com/water.htm


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

are there any reports you can provide showing the btu's generated for the power consumed?


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

Terrco said:


> You guys act like I'm trying to sell you something.
> I'm merely offering some free information about alternative energy. I find it ironic that you form cynical opinions about something you haven't even seen (perhaps a lynch mob?) Sounds like the opinions of the folks who spoke about Mr. Edison and his foolish little light bulb.
> 
> If you want to look at some other fueless alternatives click on the Creative Science & Research web address:
> http://www.fuellesspower.com/water.htm


Ive yet to see a 'machine' produce more power than it consumes.See perpetual motion device.

Not a lynch mob,just physics.

Now,cost for power output,solar heating is a good deal.

BooBoo


----------

